# Egnater Rebel 20



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried one of these heads?...better yet, does anyone own one?

I've been reading about them (in various other forums) and they are getting reasonably good comments...but I'd like to hear what members of the GC forum think of them.

They seem to have a lot of interesting features: 1-20 watts output, tube blending capability, effects loop, master volume, 4, 8 and 16 ohms out, small size (front is 7 inches high by 14 inches wide...not sure of depth) and weight (16 pounds).

I know that they are out of the USA, but I think they are manufactured in China (not 100% sure)

Price at 12th Fret is $789.00 CDN

Here is a link...you ned to scroll downto the bottom of the page

http://www.12fret.com/retail/Egnater_Amplifers_pg.html

Thanks for your comments.

Dave


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

They are Made in China.

I've heard pretty bad things about them (although I've never tried one). 
I would sure like to try one out though.
Ty Tabor from King's X uses a custom built one that sounds killer though.

Here is an actual email from Jeff Hilligan (Engineer from Egnater, and Bruce's right hand man). This is a reply to my inquiry of what Egnater did for Ty.



> Hi xxxxxxx,
> I am not sure of specifics on Balance but I do know what he has for his touring rig and this is what he uses for recording also.
> 
> (2) M4 pre amps with all our modules. His go to ones are the VX, SL, Gretchen a custom and XV a custom.
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric P on this board uses one. Can remember the exact spelling of his last name. He had made some comments on it in one of the threads in the last month.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

musicman08 said:


> They are Made in China.
> 
> I've heard pretty bad things about them (although I've never tried one).


Thanks...what were the bad things you heard?

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Eric P on this board uses one. Can remember the exact spelling of his last name. He had made some comments on it in one of the threads in the last month.


This is from Eric Pykala's post:

_The Arts in Newmarket has them too. I was gigging mine again last night and am still amazed at the variety of tones I can pull out of it. I use a Fuchs/Plush Extreme Cream in front of it to make a 3-channel rig. Dial up the 6V6s, dime the master, then add gain for Fender-LIKE cleans, or push it towards the EL84s and add gain until it rips your ears off. I personally like the tube mix biased slightly towards the EL84s, at about one o'clock. At club levels I have never had the master higher than about one o'clock (it can get quite loud). It's very responsive to your guitars controls, less so after you get past about two o'clock on the gain control, but the wide range of gain is one reason this amp is so special. Watch the Egnater site for news of the Rebel 30 combo with reverb, and the new Renegade, a fifty-watter with two channels each having tube blend between the EL34s and the 6L6s! Bruce Egnater has been a tone god for about 25 years now, and the tone, features and price make these amps an unreal deal. I got one of the first ones into Canada, and have played it and gigged it enough to have gotten over the honeymoon, and don't miss my MESA at all. Highly recommended!-Eric _

Thanks Robert1950


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

greco said:


> Has anyone tried one of these heads?...better yet, does anyone own one?
> 
> I've been reading about them (in various other forums) and they are getting reasonably good comments...but I'd like to hear what members of the GC forum think of them.
> 
> ...


I have one. I REALLY like it. As you have listed there is a a ton of features on board. the coolest being the el84/6v6 blend pot. Master volume and variable wattage (1-20 watts) So you can get fat warm sounds at sleepy time bedroom volume right up to gig stage volume.
Now, I have not gigged with it as Eric has. However I've used it in rehearsal (just used it this afternoon) and I'm always diggin it. Very versatile. Cool modern tones. I got mine used (480us). 
Yes it is made in China ....so what!!!!.... bring it on. If there was more of these cleverly designed, high quality amps out there at this price .....they'd make a killing.
Comes in a gig bag and weighs about 16 lbs. I also got the matching 1x12 and that is a great sounding cab and speaker. 
Got to say....it looks really cool too. which is never a bad thing.
Eric turned me onto them. Can't wait to do a gig with him again. I'll bring mine and we'll have dueling Rebel's.
Cheers
pete

PS.....I also would like to know what bad things are being said about them. Cause every review I've read......is not good...it is GREAT GLOWING !!!! Premier Guitar called it a "paradigm changing amplifier"


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a head and cab for sale on TGP........good price !!!!

www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=505222


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

greco said:


> Thanks...what were the bad things you heard?
> 
> Dave


I've just heard a few people (gear heads) say they didn't sound that good. 
Everyone has their own opinions, so I'd have to try for myself to really decide. Like I said, I'd really like to try one.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

musicman08 said:


> I've just heard a few people (gear heads) say they didn't sound that good.
> Everyone has their own opinions, so I'd have to try for myself to really decide. Like I said, I'd really like to try one.


Sound is personal taste and it doesn't matter what amp it is you will always have someone who doesn't think it sounds good (to them) . Always be your own judge .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I have one. I REALLY like it. As you have listed there is a a ton of features on board. the coolest being the el84/6v6 blend pot. Master volume and variable wattage (1-20 watts) So you can get fat warm sounds at sleepy time bedroom volume right up to gig stage volume.
> Now, I have not gigged with it as Eric has. However I've used it in rehearsal (just used it this afternoon) and I'm always diggin it. Very versatile. Cool modern tones. I got mine used (480us).
> Yes it is made in China ....so what!!!!.... bring it on. If there was more of these cleverly designed, high quality amps out there at this price .....they'd make a killing.
> Comes in a gig bag and weighs about 16 lbs. I also got the matching 1x12 and that is a great sounding cab and speaker.
> ...


Thanks Pete...nice to get a second* review...much appreciated.:bow: 
(*referring to the first as being Eric's that I copied and pasted)

Dave


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Its a good head. An excellent head. Ive played one. Sounds great. It aint gonna set the world on fire, but its a triumph of modern technology.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Vintage Guitar mag review March 2009*

And just in time for this thread, a review p. 190 in March 2009 (Duane Allman cover) VG.

"Tiny Tube Monster" by Pete Brown.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just got my issue of Guitar Player in the mail. It got a glowing review in it as well. One of the best reviews I have read in fact. The dude said he gigged and recorded with 3 bands for months with it. And is still using it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

one of my forum buddies picked one of these up and 2 112's, he's absolutely loving it.

youtube for playstopause, i think that's his YT handle - he has clips up


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are some intersing comments from a professional amp reviewer....maybe he got a bad head?



> I played through one a few months ago at a Guitar Center. It was the 4-channel 100w head.
> 
> My first impression was that it didn't look all that well built, and when I saw "Made In China" that pretty much confirmed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a LONG thread from thegearpage. 

Bruce Egnater has several posts in the thread. They are discussing (in part) problems with the loop. 

The amp techs will find the tech stuff of interest.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=458596


Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

musicman08 said:


> Here are some intersing comments from a professional amp reviewer....maybe he got a bad head?


I dunno what amp that is he's reviewing but it's not the one we're discussing in this thread. The Egnater Rebel is a 20watt amp, not a 100watt 4 channel job.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> I dunno what amp that is he's reviewing but it's not the one we're discussing in this thread. The Egnater Rebel is a 20watt amp, not a 100watt 4 channel job.



Thanks Keto...I'd like to stay with discussing the Rebel 20 model in this thread also. Otherwise, it could get very confusing.

Dave


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...fyi, it got a players' pick award in the new issue of guitar player.

-dh


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I played one and thought it sounded really good.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

musicman08 said:


> Here are some intersing comments from a professional amp reviewer....maybe he got a bad head?


I wouldn't put too much stock in a review that was conducted at a Guitar Center. No matter how much knob tweaking and cranking you do in a shop, it's not the same as being able to play through an amp at your leisure in your own home, and using it practically in a studio or onstage.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in a review that was conducted at a Guitar Center. No matter how much knob tweaking and cranking you do in a shop, it's not the same as being able to play through an amp at your leisure in your own home, and using it practically in a studio or onstage.


I very seldom pick up a guitar and plug into anything at a music store for that very reason. I want my guitars and my pedals plugged into it and I want a lot more than 10 or 15 minutes with anything before I'll commit to buying. 

Having said that I've also bought a lot of things on faith over the internet but they're usually things I could never find in stores around here anyway.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in a review that was conducted at a Guitar Center. No matter how much knob tweaking and cranking you do in a shop, it's not the same as being able to play through an amp at your leisure in your own home, and using it practically in a studio or onstage.


Ya, what is a 'professional amp reviewer'? And if he's a pro, why would he be conducting a 'test' in a Guitar Center? And how did he manage to 'push' a 100 watt head and combo inside a Guitar Center? A whole lot of oddities there.

Plus, as pointed out it's not even the same amp.


----------



## sonic635 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had one for a month now. It is a great little amp that gets plenty loud but doesn't make your ears bleed. Lots of good tones can be dialed into it. Seems to be solidly constructed but not heavy, so it is nice and easy on the back. Used it at a small club the other night un-miked with a two twelve cabinet and it filled the room nicely. No reverb though so I bought a pedal to compensate.


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Ya, what is a 'professional amp reviewer'? And if he's a pro, why would he be conducting a 'test' in a Guitar Center? And how did he manage to 'push' a 100 watt head and combo inside a Guitar Center? A whole lot of oddities there.
> 
> Plus, as pointed out it's not even the same amp.


Oddities? Ok man. whatever........


----------



## Hammer Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got to agree that your "professional amp reviewer" doesn't sound very professional. His anonymity alone makes him suspect as a "professional".


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

I own one. I love it. Couldn't be happier.

I compared this to the Tiny Terror and Vox Night Train; the Rebel 20 definitely blows both of them out of the water.

If you took the best things about the Tiny Terror (dirty) and Nighttrain (cleans); you'd get a Rebel 20.

For a tiny bit more versatility, I would recommend the 5:25 Mesa Boogie Express but it's also a lot more expensive and not particularly better sounding (I a/b'd them and tried to dial them as close to each other but after the price, the Rebel 20 won).

Mine didn't have the FX issue; only the first batch had them if I remember correctly.

This is one of the few pieces of guitar-related items I've picked up that I know I am going to keep for years to come.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm very intrigued by this amp. i heard someone playing through it at a tradehow last year, and i was hugely impressed.

i really only have one concern. it has lush cleans, and astounding dirty tones.

but, it only has one channel.

how does this compromise your settings?

or, is it simply a matter of setting up a clean tone and overdriving it with your pedals?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm very intrigued by this amp. i heard someone playing through it at a tradehow last year, and i was hugely impressed.
> i really only have one concern. it has lush cleans, and astounding dirty tones.
> but, it only has one channel.
> how does this compromise your settings?
> or, is it simply a matter of setting up a clean tone and overdriving it with your pedals?-dh


....anyone??

:wave:

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ....anyone??
> 
> :wave:
> 
> -dh


Hey David
While the tones of this amp are superb, I think you are into a situation where sheer volume (or lack thereof ) might be an issue. I am always one to enjoy an amp that cleans up when you turn you guitar down, then have a great solo tone when turned up. If you are playing at low, low stage volumes, then this amp is a winner. It will run out of headroom relatively soon with a muscular drummer. Making the duality of clean and distorted in a single channel amp rendered useless in a higher volume setting. Then you might want to set the amp clean and drive it with an external device. I think that's how Eric Pykala (from the Arts) is using his. I know he mentioned to me that having two of them would be the ideal thing.

PS Hey saw you at the Luminato slide fest, but didn't get a chance to say hi.

cheers
pete


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ....anyone??
> 
> :wave:
> 
> -dh


Ultimately....two Rebel 20's.


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

david henman said:


> but, it only has one channel.
> 
> how does this compromise your settings?
> 
> ...


Yeah... That's one of the things that bugged me as well. Two Rebel 20 heads would be pretty wicked (there's a video of some guy on YouTube doing just that).

I haven't found "the" fuzz/overdrive pedal yet - right now I'm just using an equalizer and my volume knob (doing the "volume bleed" mods help as well)

Of course, there's always the Dual Terror that's coming out ... and the Rebel 30!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

_Hey David
I think that's how Eric Pykala (from the Arts) is using his._

...good to know. eric is batting 1000+ when it comes to inspiring my "tone" direction.

_PS Hey saw you at the Luminato slide fest, but didn't get a chance to say hi. cheers
pete_

...what a great event, despite the wretched sound. awesome performances. got there too late for kevin breit's performance, and couldn't stay for derek trucks, but daniel lanois was truly inspiring.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..."volume bleed" mods?

do tell...

-dh




Head said:


> Yeah... That's one of the things that bugged me as well. Two Rebel 20 heads would be pretty wicked (there's a video of some guy on YouTube doing just that).
> 
> I haven't found "the" fuzz/overdrive pedal yet - right now I'm just using an equalizer and my volume knob (doing the "volume bleed" mods help as well)
> 
> Of course, there's always the Dual Terror that's coming out ... and the Rebel 30!


----------

